# Allergic to Lionheads but not others



## BroncoRabbitry (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,
I have hollands, rex, harlequin and 2 lionheads. I am allergic to the lionheads but the other don't bother me. Is this possible? And is there anyone in the York County area in Pennsylvania that would be interested in these rabbits? They are both only a couple months old.
Thanks!


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 27, 2012)

hmmm i dont know really, but i do have a friend who is allergic to my bunny but she used to have a bunny but never had a reaction to it? it could have something to do with the types of fur?


----------



## BroncoRabbitry (Sep 27, 2012)

hmm....i guess that could be what it is. they do have a more wooly fur then the other breeds i have.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2012)

No experience with this at all. I'm allergic to cats, but not any of the bunnies.


----------



## Ellie (Sep 28, 2012)

I read somewhere online before I got my bun (I'm REALLY allergic to cats and dogs so I looked into it a lot) that sometimes people will be allergic to one type but not another. For example, rex are supposed to be the most anti-allergy (but not hypoallergenic), and some people who aren't allergic to any rabbits will have a bad reaction to the rex's.
Not too sure why it happens... but like I said cats and dogs are bad for me (we've always had poodles growing up.) But Buster has been perfectly fine for me! Think it might be the different types of hair/fur/saliva/dander, etc. each type has.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Sep 28, 2012)

It very well could be the wool. I had a youth a few years back that was allergic to normal fur, she could handle the rex coats and the wool breeds no problems.
But like me she had hay fever too and stays on allergy medicine- and she is taking a stronger dose on show days.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 28, 2012)

I have Holland Lops and Jersey Woolies. They don't bother me normally, but when I am handling kits out of a nestbox (with all that loose fur), I start sneezing and get itchy, watery eyes. If the fur is on their bodies, no problem! But otherwise, it bothers me.


----------



## BroncoRabbitry (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 28, 2012)

I read that if allergic, what humans are allergic too is most usually the enzymes in a rabbits saliva. It is not their fur. So breed of bunny is not relevant if this is the case. But of course rabbits lick themselves so any fur you come in contact with could set off a reaction.

The most common allergic reaction comes from their hay. Could this be the case?


----------



## BroncoRabbitry (Oct 1, 2012)

no i use the same hay for my horses as i do for my rabbits.


----------

